# Hey It's 5:50. Time To get Up and Train!



## T-O Boxer (Jan 13, 2012)

It' s 5:50 in the morning here is Toronto. Time to get up, have some raw eggs, put on some "Rocky" music, and get out for some roadwork. (Unless it starts snowing.)
If I'm up, everyone in the Greater Toronto Area should be up. Let's go!

Paul "The Brick" Brec


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2012)

While I'm not in the great city of Toronto, I'm right there with you.  

Just did my morning walk (in a light snow/ice storm) in microspikes.  Why let the weather ruin a perfectly good chance to get outside?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 13, 2012)

Y'all are slow.  At 0550, I was nearly at work...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm up at 4 am every morning training.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 14, 2012)

There's a 5:50 in the morning???? I always thought 5:50 was in the afternoon....


----------



## Indagator (Jan 14, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Y'all are slow.  At 0550, I was nearly at work...



Ditto, lmao.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 14, 2012)

At 5:50 I've usually been at work for about 20 minutes, and it's time for breakfast. 

*3:30* is *the* time to get up and "do the daily." :lol:


----------



## Indagator (Jan 15, 2012)

My old shift was a 3am start. Man, that ended up putting me on a really weird body-clock schedule...


----------

